# What exactly do i need to sell to botiques? Im confused on where to start.Licenses, rn/ca number, trademark, copyright.etc



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to sell to retailers. But i dont know where to start. I need help guys..


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Braininfo.

Selling to retailers is just one part of the business. So the things you mentioned really aren't a requirement for selling to retailers, they are just overall aspects of operating this type of business.

Licenses: Once you register your business with the state, you can then apply for additional paperwork like a Federal Tax ID, Resellers Permit, etc.

RN/CA Number: This is used for consumer protection. It allows consumers to be able to find the source manufacturer/brand responsible for the garment. Any garment you sell within the US and Canada should have an RN or CA number on the neck label. You can either apply for your own number or use the number of the blank supplier you purchase from.

Trademarks/Copyrights: Logos and brand names are eligible for trademark. Works of art, such as t-shirts designs, are eligible for copyright. It is not a requirement to register any of your artwork. You can do so if you choose.

When selling to retailers it is a good idea to ask a lot of questions. Each retailer may be different and have their own requirements for their vendors.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, what about upc codes? Do I provide it when selling?Should i have a tag also with my company logo?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Braininfo said:


> Thanks, what about upc codes? Do I provide it when selling?


Depends on the retailer. Sometimes you provide them, sometimes they have their own and sometimes they don't use them at all.

But do some research on them. They can be expensive. And there are plenty of scam sites out there selling cheap fake codes.



Braininfo said:


> Should i have a tag also with my company logo?


If you are selling through retailers, you should have custom hangtags and neck labels. It is not a legal requirement but it goes a long way towards proving you are an established, reputable, professional clothing brand.

When you just print your design on an existing blank shirt, it comes across looking like a knockoff and not an authentic branded shirt. That may be ok if you are selling on your own website. But retailers want to make sure they are selling authentic, quality merchandise.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot Do I need to ask the wholesale if I could use their RN/CA number before I start using it.?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Braininfo said:


> Do I need to ask the wholesale if I could use their RN/CA number before I start using it.?


I have seen conflicting answers on this. So it's probably best to err on the side of caution and contact your wholesaler account rep and ask them about it.

Or you could just apply for your own RN number. It's free and easy to get.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay, ill just contact my wholesaler. What do you mean by err?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Braininfo said:


> Okay, ill just contact my wholesaler. What do you mean by err?


Err means error... So it's better to be too cautious than not cautious enough.

I suppose I did things backwards...
I opened a business checking account, then I went and got my reseller's license, and then when I was filing for my fictitious business name a couple of weeks later, I got my Federal Tax ID (you can apply for and receive immediately online), and then later realized that I still needed my business license so I hurried up and got that!

No one questioned the order in which I did things and everything went very smoothly!

I live in California, by the way. I don't know how things operate outside of this state.


----------

